# Ajouter un SSD - Macbook Pro 13" Mi-2012



## EnergieMini26 (5 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous ! 
Je suis nouveau sur le forum alors pardonnez moi si j'enfreins une règle ou quoi que ce soit d'autre. 

Alors voilà je vous explique mon cas! 

Je possède un Macbook Pro Mi-2012 version de base (4 go de RAM/500 go HDD/Intel HD Graphic 4000) et depuis quelques temps l'idée de remplacer mon mange-disque par un SSD qui me servirais à stocker le système et les applications. J'utiliserais alors le disque dur d'origine seulement pour stocker mes divers documents et fichiers.
Cependant voilà j'ai un peu de mal à voir comment m'y prendre. 
J'ai regardé sur Internet quelques tutos, j'ai entendu parler de CADDY, qui serait le support du SSD ? Dans ce cas comment le choisir et ou l'acheter ? J'ai aussi entendu parler d'adapteur SATA, qu'entendent-ils par là ?
Je ne sais également pas vraiment quel SSD choisir (modèle-capacité de stockage).

Enfin et là c'est plus software, je ne sais pas comment je pourrais installer OS X sur le nouveau SSD ? 

Désolé, je me doute que ça fais beaucoup de question. Mais merci du temps que vous prendrez pour répondre


----------



## RubenF (6 Octobre 2014)

Pour ce que tu veux faire, ça se trouve partout, pour mettre un Rack, je te conseille d'en prendre un en Aluminium, tu en trouves pour 20Euros, tu prend un SSD que tu met à la place de ton HDD et le HDD sur le Rack, c'est mieux pour le fonctionnement optimal de ton ordinateur, sur les gros sites de vente spécial MAC tu devrait trouver ton bonheur avec des Packages et il y en à même avec 8Go de RAM. Ton Mac retrouvera une nouvelle jeunesse.


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2014)

Et pourtant ce n'est pas ce qui manque comme informations dans les forums.

Si tu veux remplacer ton SuperDrive par un disque dur, ce n'est pas avec le SSD qu'il faudra le remplacer, mais avec le disque dur d'origine. Le connecteur SATA du SuperDrive est limité, mais suffira pour un disque de données.

A la base, il faut un caddy de ce genre... http://store.apple.com/fr/product/M...book-et-macbook-pro-13-pouces?mco=MTY3ODQ5OTY ...en fait c'est un combiné caddy+boitier externe dans lequel on met le SuperDrive démonté.

Pour le démontage/remontage il y a un tuto de chez iFixit... https://fr.ifixit.com/Device/MacBook_Pro_13"_Unibody_Mid_2012 ...assez facile, mais ne pas oublier qu'il faut avoir la bonne taille des tournevis.

En soit, rien de compliqué lorsque l'on a tout le matériel sous la main.

Encore une inconnue, on ne connait pas ton OS X ?

Pour le choix d'un SSD, Samsung ou Crucial sont les marques les plus citées et utilisées, du moins dans ces forums.

Pour la suite on attend tes informations.


----------

